# Fireplace blower - motor replacement



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The blower should be located under the firebox off to one side. The lower front cover is removable ordinarily but I see some genius has mortared the cover in place. Remove the bolts and chisel the mortar on both ends and see if the cover comes out then.

You should be able to find a replacement blower motor without issue. Fifteen years is not that old if the metal isn't burned up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2009)

*blower replacement*

Hey thats exactly looks like my fireplace i have been looking for a blower I know its a majestic but the paper on mine is messed up did you ever find one blower should have a number on top


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2009)

*blower replacement*

Kelly contact me at mdr6140 windstream.net let me know if you found you a blower


----------

